# Is Dr. Spock still relevant?



## katmann (Oct 15, 2008)

My brother sent me the latest edition of Dr. Spock for Christmas. DH and I are expecting our first child in January, and having a parenting book would be nice. But I seem to remember reading that Dr. Spock has been somewhat discredited over the years. I've flipped through it a little bit, but I'm wondering what parents out there think of it. Useful? Does it depend on your philosophy about parenting?

My brother got it though amazon, so I can return it for something else if I decide it's not helpful. Any other parenting book recommendations?


----------



## caitryn (Aug 18, 2005)

http://www.drspock.com/

I just looked up his website to see what he "preaches." I have heard about him most of my life but never actually read anything, especially since I've always heard that he didn't give the best advice.

Still, it's interesting to read his newer stuff. Has he changed his opinions over the years? Not sure. Maybe it's that his site is filled with articles from a variety of "experts." According to his site, though, he's more for breastfeeding, gentle discipline, and the like. Of course, he is also very pro-Immunizations. On subjects like cloth diapering and co-sleeping, the site seems to take a middle-of-the-road approach. The site also seems to follow the line of thought that circumcision is a "personal choice" while seemingly leaning towards it being "right." There's plenty of other information, but those seem to be some of the most discussed topics here that I have seen.

Like most of the info I've seen, the stuff from Dr. Spock seems to be rather hit or miss. No one "expert" seems to have everything exactly right from my point of view. I would personally look at the book and see if enough of it "feels" right to you to warrant keeping it. If there's not enough good information in there, then exchange it for something else.

Edit: Of course, the site is most definitely by "experts" who follow his line of thinking. I just researched further and saw that Dr. Spock passed away in 1998.


----------



## lolar2 (Nov 8, 2005)

My parents mostly used Dr. Spock as a medical reference (the "when to call the ped" type of stuff) and not as a child care manual.


----------



## GuildJenn (Jan 10, 2007)

I love Dr. Spock for:

His first line ("You know more than you think you do," if I remember right. My parenting philosophy in a nutshell.







)

Medical stuff to look up in the middle of the night. Earaches and falling off the bed have not changed.

His kindly uncle tone. Like with the falls - he says something like 'if your child hasn't fallen down, you're not giving him enough room to explore.' Which, you know, is a bit smarmy but also kind of true and reassuring.

For the rest I really enjoyed reading it and still pick it up, but I don't take it as gospel. I don't take ANY parenting book as gospel. Dr. Spock (updated) is mostly middle of the road and I appreciate that. I feel like his mistakes are honest in that he has opinions that I don't always share and information I would check out, but he's not trying to sell me on His Sleep Method or His Discipline Method or His Feeding Method.


----------



## katmann (Oct 15, 2008)

Thanks for the feedback, everyone. I think I'll hang on to it for the practical advice about illness, falling, etc. We're capable of making our own decisions regarding cosleeping and vaccinations by reading lots of stuff and talking to lots of other parents. So it's no big deal if we don't agree with the book on some of that stuff.


----------



## stickywicket67 (Jan 23, 2007)

i have the latest addition.

it was given to me by a older mom friend who did not vax her kids in the 80's. she seemed to think that he was a lot less pro-vax/ped oriented than the newer addition implies.

it has been updated since his death by a doctor who worked with his company.

i find this doctor a bit more heavy on the 'take the baby to the doctor/trust the ped' advice than dr. spock probably would have been. dr. spock's classic advice to new mothers was "you know more than you think you do". for example-the new doctor suggests consulting the ped every time your child has a fever. true for newborns but not for older infants/toddlers. (ime, symptoms tell more than fever alone)

for general reference it's ok.

wasn't dr. spock anti-spanking, more gentle discipline oriented? i think is why he was kind of "radical" in his day.


----------



## 5796 (Oct 19, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *stickywicket67* 
i have the latest addition.

*it was given to me by a older mom friend who did not vax her kids in the 80's.* she seemed to think that he was a lot less pro-vax/ped oriented than the newer addition implies.

it has been updated since his death by a doctor who worked with his company.

i find this doctor a bit more heavy on the 'take the baby to the doctor/trust the ped' advice than dr. spock probably would have been. dr. spock's classic advice to new mothers was "you know more than you think you do". for example-the new doctor suggests consulting the ped every time your child has a fever. true for newborns but not for older infants/toddlers. (ime, symptoms tell more than fever alone)

for general reference it's ok.

wasn't dr. spock anti-spanking, more gentle discipline oriented? i think is why he was kind of "radical" in his day.


I am a non vaxer..I'm surprised she didn't give you the Dr. Mendleson Book.


----------



## Ks Mama (Aug 22, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *katmann* 
Any other parenting book recommendations?

Yes: Dr. Sears Baby Book.

Excellent all-around reference. Wonderful breastfeeding info.
Really sets your mind at ease about normal but scary new baby things like rashes, fever, spitting up, etc.
Growth charts, developmental milestones, medicine doseage charts...
Plus, tons of info on trusting your intuition about carrying & responding to your baby. I wouldn't recommend anything else. It's the *best*.


----------



## aims1029 (Aug 14, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ks Mama* 
Yes: Dr. Sears Baby Book.

Excellent all-around reference. Wonderful breastfeeding info.
Really sets your mind at ease about normal but scary new baby things like rashes, fever, spitting up, etc.
Growth charts, developmental milestones, medicine doseage charts...
Plus, tons of info on trusting your intuition about carrying & responding to your baby. I wouldn't recommend anything else. It's the *best*.


I second any Dr. Sears book.


----------



## IsaFrench (Mar 22, 2008)

Dr Sears Baby book ; i too think it's the best book I've read.


----------



## stickywicket67 (Jan 23, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Tracy* 
I am a non vaxer..I'm surprised she didn't give you the Dr. Mendleson Book.

she suggested Spock and then gave it to me as a gift. after i read it i told her how pro vax/ped happy it seemed and she seemed surprised. she didn't remember it being like that.
i bought Mendelsohn for myself.


----------



## hellyaellen (Nov 8, 2005)

i loved the illustrations in spock and like having it around as a general reference....but i'm recalling older editions if the tone has changed ,maybe not so much?


----------



## veganf (Dec 12, 2005)

I like the last edition of Spock's book where he recommended a vegan diet for children as a healthy choice.
I don't think there is any parenting book I'd agree with 100%, but Spock's is pretty good. Sears is obviously great too.


----------

